# Phrases you would be happy not to hear again ?



## Boxer123

Since the pandemic so many new phrases have popped up, which would you happily never hear again ? For me;


New normal (it’s not normal stop trying to convince me washing my shopping is)

We are following the science (not sure this has worked out) 


Thank you for your question (but I won’t answer it because I don’t have a clue or am lying) 

Stay alert (If I’m alert will the virus avoid me ? Am I more likely to get it if sleepy ?)


----------



## Linda Weasel

Bubble; my granddaughter is back at school and is part of a bubble.


----------



## Happy Paws2

As you say the "New Normal" it drives me crazy as they keep changing it.


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> Bubble; my granddaughter is back at school and is part of a bubble.


Ha ha yes and social bubble.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> As you say the "New Normal" it drives me crazy as they keep changing it.


This is my least favourite.


----------



## MollySmith

Wack a mole.
Shop for Britain 

oh yes, new normal. What on Earth is Normal anyway.


----------



## Boxer123

MollySmith said:


> Wack a mole.
> Shop for Britain
> 
> oh yes, new normal. What on Earth is Normal anyway.


I wasn't hallucinating then when I heard Boris say he was going to take a whack a mole approach to Covid then ?


----------



## ForestWomble

New normal 

Stay alert 

Those two I would happily never hear again. 

I've had to ring my housing association and my GP a couple of times and the new 'covid message' for both goes on and on - I would happily never have to go through that either!


----------



## Cleo38

"We're all in this together" … usually said/posted/written by celebs who haven't got a bloody clue what hardships some people have faced whether it be trying to get their shopping, losing loved ones or losing their job.


----------



## mrs phas

social distancing
vunerable - i never viewed myself as vunerable before all this, ive never let my disabilities dictate what i can and cant do, and now they are, because of a tiny, stupid, possibly life threatenin, virus
the R- aaarrrgh!


----------



## MilleD

Boxer123 said:


> I wasn't hallucinating then when I heard Boris say he was going to take a whack a mole approach to Covid then ?


It's something else that has been taken slightly out of context. Whilst I did cringe when he said it, he was talking about using localised tactics to keep the virus at bay if there were spikes in specific areas.

So his point was valid, even if his wording was pretty awful.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> "We're all in this together" … usually said/posted/written by celebs who haven't got a bloody clue what hardships some people have faced whether it be trying to get their shopping, losing loved ones or losing their job.


My pet peeve celebrities.


----------



## Boxer123

MilleD said:


> It's something else that has been taken slightly out of context. Whilst I did cringe when he said it, he was talking about using localised tactics to keep the virus at bay if there were spikes in specific areas.
> 
> So his point was valid, even if his wording was pretty awful.


 I thought I'd dreamt it.


----------



## bearcub

'NHS heroes' I find it dehumanising. NHS staff are not heroes, they are just normal people who are being asked to act heroically.


----------



## O2.0

Whack a mole is a game played in arcades and carnivals. 




Pretty apt description of most countries' ineffective approach to combating virus spread if you ask me....

I'm ready to not hear "Social distancing" any more. 
I was watching Lenox Hill on Netflix - documentary about a hospital in NYC filmed before Covid-19, and there was touching, and hugging, and human contact during times of stress. Almost made me choke up to see how easily people touched, vs. now that you second guess every interaction 

A dear friend - we've been close for decades and I were at work today, sat next to each other. She was eating chips (crisps) and in a totally routine, subconscious move she held the bag towards me, and I, also totally without thinking stuck my hand in there and grabbed a few. Then we both looked at each other like "oh shit should we have done that?" 
Or the other day walking down the street saw the kid's preschool teacher who they love and have stayed in contact with (small town). Usually they would run up to her and hug her (yes, even at 17, that's how we roll in the south), but instead there was an awkward moment of hesitation and then not knowing how to greet her. 
It's horrible. I don't want to have to check myself every time I have an automatic move of human contact. Humans aren't meant to physically isolate. We're primates for crying out loud, we shrivel and die without physical touch


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Whack a mole is a game played in arcades and carnivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty apt description of most countries' ineffective approach to combating virus spread if you ask me....
> 
> I'm ready to not hear "Social distancing" any more.
> I was watching Lenox Hill on Netflix - documentary about a hospital in NYC filmed before Covid-19, and there was touching, and hugging, and human contact during times of stress. Almost made me choke up to see how easily people touched, vs. now that you second guess every interaction
> 
> A dear friend - we've been close for decades and I were at work today, sat next to each other. She was eating chips (crisps) and in a totally routine, subconscious move she held the bag towards me, and I, also totally without thinking stuck my hand in there and grabbed a few. Then we both looked at each other like "oh shit should we have done that?"
> Or the other day walking down the street saw the kid's preschool teacher who they love and have stayed in contact with (small town). Usually they would run up to her and hug her (yes, even at 17, that's how we roll in the south), but instead there was an awkward moment of hesitation and then not knowing how to greet her.
> It's horrible. I don't want to have to check myself every time I have an automatic move of human contact. Humans aren't meant to physically isolate. We're primates for crying out loud, we shrivel and die without physical touch


Your right. Ive not had a hug, hand shake etc for months. It's not nice.


----------



## catz4m8z

bearcub said:


> 'NHS heroes' I find it dehumanising. NHS staff are not heroes, they are just normal people who are being asked to act heroically.


but...but...Ive just ordered my cape!! and Im totally rocking the pants over tights look!:Woot
:Hilarious

Im getting fed up of the automated voice at the hospital entrance constantly telling me not to come to hospital with symptoms and 'stay alert'. It feels very much like Big Brother is watching you (not the show....the scary dystopian novel!).

Happy with 'covidiot' though. That one can stay!


----------



## Calvine

What is really irritating me currently is the ridiculous ''take a knee'' expression. The word ''kneel'' is perfectly adequate.


----------



## lorilu

ForestWomble said:


> New normal
> 
> Stay alert
> 
> Those two I would happily never hear again.
> 
> I've had to ring my housing association and my GP a couple of times and the new 'covid message' for both goes on and on - I would happily never have to go through that either!


I had a similar experience the other day. I had to call the gas and electric company to set up an account at my new home. Before I even got to the menu options there was a 2 minute spiel about covid. THEN it says "if you have a gas leak emergency press one now"

Same at the doc office. 2 or maybe even TREE minute message about covid, then "if this is a true emergency hang up and dial 911".


----------



## lorilu

Cleo38 said:


> "We're all in this together" … usually said/posted/written by celebs who haven't got a bloody clue what hardships some people have faced whether it be trying to get their shopping, losing loved ones or losing their job.


THAT'S the one, for me. We're all in this yes, but together? No. Our mayor is always saying somehting along those lines. It's really really irritates me. Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Calvine

Boxer123 said:


> Since the pandemic so many new phrases have popped up, which would you happily never hear again ? For me;
> 
> New normal (it's not normal stop trying to convince me washing my shopping is)
> 
> We are following the science (not sure this has worked out)
> 
> Thank you for your question (but I won't answer it because I don't have a clue or am lying)
> 
> Stay alert (If I'm alert will the virus avoid me ? Am I more likely to get it if sleepy ?)


The same happened with Brexit - expressions you never heard before and likely won't hear again: backstop; divorce bill; meaningful vote. Re covid tho', furlough was new to me, now you hear and read it daily.


----------



## lymorelynn

Control the virus
Stay alert
Bubble
Next slide please 
Just about every trite little soundbite that comes out of any politician's mouth :Muted


----------



## Boxer123

lymorelynn said:


> Control the virus
> Stay alert
> Bubble
> Next slide please
> Just about every trite little soundbite that comes out of any politician's mouth :Muted


They do not sound at all genuine do they. I have to say I think the NZ PM is amazing she even admitted a mistake had been made they other day.


----------



## Magyarmum

Fake News

If you don't test you don't have any cases.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Your right. Ive not had a hug, hand shake etc for months. It's not nice.


Can't 'like' your post, just 

In our household the lockdown has been a lot different than what so many on here experience. OH still had to go in to work every day, my daughter has continued going to work part-time, and I never stopped going in to work either though my at work hours have all been volunteer, outside of the 'normal' work hours I do online. 
In other words, we all have continued going out, we've maintained physical contact not only within the family, but also with people we normally see every day anyway. 
Some people in this community are seriously terrified and I feel so badly for them. With a couple, that fear is manifesting as anger and meanness too  It's no way for humans to live.


----------



## Magyarmum

O2.0 said:


> Can't 'like' your post, just
> 
> In our household the lockdown has been a lot different than what so many on here experience. OH still had to go in to work every day, my daughter has continued going to work part-time, and I never stopped going in to work either though my at work hours have all been volunteer, outside of the 'normal' work hours I do online.
> In other words, we all have continued going out, we've maintained physical contact not only within the family, but also with people we normally see every day anyway.
> Some people in this community are seriously terrified and I feel so badly for them. With a couple, that fear is manifesting as anger and meanness too  It's no way for humans to live.


Nothing much has changed for me as I live alone in a tiny village where I can go for days without seeing or speaking to anyone. It doesn't worry me in the least because I've got my two Schnauzer boys to chat to and who are always ready for a cuddle and a hug.

I'm a very lucky woman to have such loving dogs


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Can't 'like' your post, just
> 
> In our household the lockdown has been a lot different than what so many on here experience. OH still had to go in to work every day, my daughter has continued going to work part-time, and I never stopped going in to work either though my at work hours have all been volunteer, outside of the 'normal' work hours I do online.
> In other words, we all have continued going out, we've maintained physical contact not only within the family, but also with people we normally see every day anyway.
> Some people in this community are seriously terrified and I feel so badly for them. With a couple, that fear is manifesting as anger and meanness too  It's no way for humans to live.


I'm in a similar position I've not been anywhere at all apart from taking the boys out. I would do anything to be back at normal work I am very grateful to have a job and am very busy at home but it's not the same. Because we travel from school to school or hot desk in the office it will not happen anytime soon.

I have a few socially distancing meetings lined up but it's not the same and they are weeks apart. My neighbours are lovely and in fact one just popped over to check on me. (It's funny they are all a lot older than me but know I'm alone so worry)

I'm not that close to all my family and my sister I am close to is 361 miles away. I can honestly say I've not ever known loneliness like this.

On the plus side I think you should go through tough times to appreciate the good, I just need to remember not to try and hug the postman when he turns up.


----------



## Cully

Calvine said:


> What is really irritating me currently is the ridiculous ''take a knee'' expression. The word ''kneel'' is perfectly adequate.


The first time I heard this I honestly thought it was to do with kneeing someone and couldn't understand it.


----------



## O2.0

Calvine said:


> What is really irritating me currently is the ridiculous ''take a knee'' expression. The word ''kneel'' is perfectly adequate.


I'm guessing it's an Americanism. 
In the US, during sporting events, if someone is hurt on the field, causing the game to pause, the players "take a knee" - kneel on one knee to show respect for the injured player until they either get up or are carted off. 
Coaches have also long used to term to instruct players to come gather round and listen. So again the idea is showing deference, respect, and paying attention to someone else.


----------



## Cully

@O2.0 ,Thanks for the explanation, it makes more sense now.


----------



## O2.0

Cully said:


> @O2.0 ,Thanks for the explanation, it makes more sense now.


Out of curiosity, how is 'take a knee' being used in the UK?

@Calvine if it's being used to show respect, then 'kneel' wouldn't be the same as I could 'kneel' to do some gardening, or tie my shoe, but I would 'take a knee' to show respect.

Totally unrelated but sort of, the expression 'pop a squat' means to sit down. I've always found it vaguely vulgar, but it's extremely common and not considered vulgar at all, just casual.


----------



## ForestWomble

O2.0 said:


> Out of curiosity, how is 'take a knee' being used in the UK?
> 
> @Calvine if it's being used to show respect, then 'kneel' wouldn't be the same as I could 'kneel' to do some gardening, or tie my shoe, but I would 'take a knee' to show respect.
> 
> Totally unrelated but sort of, the expression 'pop a squat' means to sit down. I've always found it vaguely vulgar, but it's extremely common and not considered vulgar at all, just casual.


Never heard of 'take a knee', but when I read 'pop a squat' the English version that I thought of for that is 'take a pew'.


----------



## mrs phas

Calvine said:


> What is really irritating me currently is the ridiculous ''take a knee'' expression. The word ''kneel'' is perfectly adequate.


According to Dominic Raab, it's an expression that has only come about since Game of Thrones (stupid man)

Don't think he gets that the phrase itself has been around centuries, from the days when soldiers were knighted on the battlefield, it wasn't just a phrase dreamt up by GRR Martin
Even now, when someone is knighted, they 'bend the knee' to do so ( one knee on the floor, other leg bent) as a sign of deference, and, humility
Which is one of the reasons it's being done now, in deference to George Floyd's death,
also, I'm led to believe, because that monster, pretending to be a police officer, knelt on his neck, listening to his pleas, for 9 minutes
Personally, I would understand 'to kneel' or 'to have knelt', as having both knees on floor


----------



## Calvine

Boxer123 said:


> Your right. Ive not had a hug, hand shake etc for months. It's not nice.


I rather think this is something that will continue after the virus . . . people will be very cautious I imagine.


----------



## Boxer123

Calvine said:


> I rather think this is something that will continue after the virus . . . people will be very cautious I imagine.


Absolutely we immediately flinch now if someone comes close.


----------



## Calvine

O2.0 said:


> if it's being used to show respect


I didn't think it was . . . I thought it became more common when NFL players refused to stand for the American national anthem (which would be the opposite of showing respect).


----------



## Calvine

Boxer123 said:


> Absolutely we immediately flinch now if someone comes close.


Yes, saw a vid just yesterday, some old boy really badly verbally abusing a young guy for ''standing too effing close, I'll piss on your arse'' or some such. But yesterday had to get a bus, constant non-stop messages about face coverings, OK, got the message; except that: a) the driver had none and b) several people were allowed on without mask/scarf covering face. A daft cow in front of me with a mask round her chin (looked like she had a black beard) while she slurped her way through a cup of coffee.


----------



## Gemmaa

"Erm, erm, the ehh errr, the em, errr, errrmm" - the professors during the briefing. (I don't have a beef with them, I just wish they'd stop it!)
"Look, the thing is we've made it perfectly clear...I've been perfectly clear about this....we've been very clear.." - politicians trying not to answer questions, while sounding like they've answered the questions. Priti Patel is the worst for it.

...although I guess this could really be in "petty things that annoy you"


----------



## SusieRainbow

'Pop a squat' makes me think of bears doing what bears do in the woods. Just me ?


----------



## O2.0

mrs phas said:


> Which is one of the reasons it's being done now, in deference to George Floyd's death,
> also, I'm led to believe, because that monster, pretending to be a police officer, knelt on his neck, listening to his pleas, for 9 minutes


Colin Kaepernick started taking a knee in 2016, well before George Floyd was killed. It was always about police brutality, but George Floyd was not by far the first killing to be protested by taking a knee. 
AFAIK taking a knee was/is not in reference to Derek Chauvin's behavior. Why would you want to imitate the act of the murderer to protest a murder? That doesn't make any sense. 
Pedant alert: it wasn't kneeling on George Floyd's neck that killed him, it was placing a very large man face down with his arms behind him. In this state, that technique has been outdated forever - like decades because they know people suffocate that way. In order to breathe, you have to lift the entire weight of your chest with only your diaphragm and people simply can't get enough air that way.



Calvine said:


> I didn't think it was . . . I thought it became more common when NFL players refused to stand for the American national anthem (which would be the opposite of showing respect).


Well, it is LOL I think I would know given that I live here in the US and have been to multiple professional, amateur, and student team games. It's ubiquitous - taking a knee to show respect for an injured player. Hence why Kaepernick decided to protest police brutality by taking the position he would take if a teammate was injured. 
Interestingly, he initially simply stayed seated during the national anthem instead of standing up as is traditional. The silent protest eventually morphed in to taking a knee because of what taking a knee represents - respect for the injured (by police brutality).


----------



## O2.0

SusieRainbow said:


> 'Pop a squat' makes me think of bears doing what bears do in the woods. Just me ?


If you mean peeing, yes, I use it that way too  
But context helps: 
If I'm out hiking with friends and I walk off saying I'm going to pop a squat everyone knows not to follow. 
If I say hey Susie, come over here and pop a squat, we need to talk about your moderating skills, you know I'm not asking you to pee next to me


----------



## Siskin

SusieRainbow said:


> 'Pop a squat' makes me think of bears doing what bears do in the woods. Just me ?


Nope, not just you

I hadn't heard of 'taking a knee' before until recently. I'm still trying to work out why something that happened in the US has floated over here as if it was something that happened here.


----------



## Siskin

O2.0 said:


> If you mean peeing, yes, I use it that way too
> But context helps:
> If I'm out hiking with friends and I walk off saying I'm going to pop a squat everyone knows not to follow.
> If I say hey Susie, come over here and pop a squat, we need to talk about your moderating skills, you know I'm not asking you to pee next to me


To be honest I wasn't thinking of bears taking a pee exactly


----------



## mrs phas

Siskin said:


> Nope, not just you
> 
> I hadn't heard of 'taking a knee' before until recently. I'm still trying to work out why something that happened in the US has floated over here as if it was something that happened here.


I agree with you~we have enough problems with institutional racism and everyday racism right here in the UK
without having totake Americas failings on our shoulders too
yes, show empathy to BAME members/groups worldwide
but lets put our own house in order first and foremost
and try to remember that, from the very begining, there HAS BEEN only one race,
the HUMAN race
Yes, some have elevated themselves throughout history to be superior than others
Yes, conflict, wars and battles have been fought citing race creed or colour
Yes, the enslavement of others of our own race is and always will be horrific and untenable, and, we are blinkered if we think that finished 200yrs ago, it is still very much alive and ongoing, today, with human trafficking and sweat shops around the world, which educated and wealthy people still take advantage of ( and those not so wealthy, yes I mean you Primark shoppers)
and
Yes, white imperialism and colonisation went along way, historically, to bring all this about, but that was not just us. France, Netherlands, Spain, Italy, Portugal, Japan ( a few times with China and Korea) Germany, Denmark ( taking it right back to the vikings and before) et al
We of the UK need to remember that, even if Queen Victoria was the greatest imperial monarch in the world, it wasnt just us, colonising the world
and 
it shouldnt be just us aligning ourselves either

50+ years ago MLKjr said



> we may have all come on different ships
> but we are all in the same boat now


its time to stop the fighting, the blame games, the trying to change history, the blatant and unacceptable racism in all ways of life, educate the ignorant and heal the wounds, both seen and unseen
and remember
we are all in this together as ONE race
THE HUMAN RACE


----------



## O2.0

mrs phas said:


> I agree with you~we have enough problems with institutional racism and everyday racism right here in the UK
> without having totake Americas failings on our shoulders too
> yes, show empathy to BAME members/groups worldwide
> but lets put our own house in order first and foremost
> and try to remember that, from the very begining, there HAS BEEN only one race,
> the HUMAN race
> Yes, some have elevated themselves throughout history to be superior than others
> Yes, conflict, wars and battles have been fought citing race creed or colour
> Yes, the enslavement of others of our own race is and always will be horrific and untenable, and, we are blinkered if we think that finished 200yrs ago, it is still very much alive and ongoing, today, with human trafficking and sweat shops around the world, which educated and wealthy people still take advantage of ( and those not so wealthy, yes I mean you Primark shoppers)
> and
> Yes, white imperialism and colonisation went along way, historically, to bring all this about, but that was not just us. France, Netherlands, Spain, Italy, Portugal, Japan ( a few times with China and Korea) Germany, Denmark ( taking it right back to the vikings and before) et al
> We of the UK need to remember that, even if Queen Victoria was the greatest imperial monarch in the world, it wasnt just us, colonising the world
> and
> it shouldnt be just us aligning ourselves either
> 
> 50+ years ago MLKjr said
> 
> its time to stop the fighting, the blame games, the trying to change history, the blatant and unacceptable racism in all ways of life, educate the ignorant and heal the wounds, both seen and unseen
> and remember
> we are all in this together as ONE race
> THE HUMAN RACE


I guess that's the idea, if we're all in this together, then what happens in the US matters to those in the UK too no? And vise versa 

That said, I don't know that I agree with, or understand the appropriation of a term that is significant here (US) but gets confusing there (UK). 
Language matters, and culture matters. If you're going to speak someone's language, take culture in to account. As I said elsewhere, the same words mean different things in different cultures. And out of deference to the culture you're in, shouldn't we be at least acknowledging that?

Also, don't know that I agree because like others I find "we're all in this together" to be trite, glib, and annoying. 
Just look at my experience getting hugs and touch and contact daily from family members vs. @Magyarmum and @Boxer123 who haven't felt human touch in months. 
Or that I have a secure job and am not worried about losing my home or how I'm going to feed my kids while others have lost two incomes, can't get a job because they can't find childcare, don't know how they're going to pay the rent or buy groceries. No, our struggles are not the same. 
We may be in the same ocean (pandemic) but some of us are on giant yachts with comfortable accommodations outside of the elements, and provisions for years and others are in tiny dinghy with no motor and have lost the oars.

In the same way, a person of generational, financial, and racial privilege telling an inner city minority kid in the foster system that 'we're in this together' would be at best a little tone deaf...


----------



## O2.0

Siskin said:


> To be honest I wasn't thinking of bears taking a pee exactly


I call #2 digging a cathole. If I'm in the woods. Otherwise I just excuse myself 

There's also my favorite - going to see a man about a horse. Is that said in the UK? Euphemism for going to the bathroom?


----------



## Calvine

SusieRainbow said:


> 'Pop a squat' makes me think of bears doing what bears do in the woods. Just me ?


I believe that is, '''take a dump", but hey, what do I know.


----------



## SusieRainbow

O2.0 said:


> going to see a man about a horse.


My dad used to say 'gong to see a man about a dog'.
A slght variation.


----------



## MollySmith

mrs phas said:


> I agree with you~we have enough problems with institutional racism and everyday racism right here in the UK
> without having totake Americas failings on our shoulders too
> yes, show empathy to BAME members/groups worldwide
> but lets put our own house in order first and foremost
> and try to remember that, from the very begining, there HAS BEEN only one race,
> the HUMAN race
> Yes, some have elevated themselves throughout history to be superior than others
> Yes, conflict, wars and battles have been fought citing race creed or colour
> Yes, the enslavement of others of our own race is and always will be horrific and untenable, and, we are blinkered if we think that finished 200yrs ago, it is still very much alive and ongoing, today, with human trafficking and sweat shops around the world, which educated and wealthy people still take advantage of ( and those not so wealthy, yes I mean you Primark shoppers)
> and
> Yes, white imperialism and colonisation went along way, historically, to bring all this about, but that was not just us. France, Netherlands, Spain, Italy, Portugal, Japan ( a few times with China and Korea) Germany, Denmark ( taking it right back to the vikings and before) et al
> We of the UK need to remember that, even if Queen Victoria was the greatest imperial monarch in the world, it wasnt just us, colonising the world
> and
> it shouldnt be just us aligning ourselves either
> 
> 50+ years ago MLKjr said
> 
> its time to stop the fighting, the blame games, the trying to change history, the blatant and unacceptable racism in all ways of life, educate the ignorant and heal the wounds, both seen and unseen
> and remember
> we are all in this together as ONE race
> THE HUMAN RACE





O2.0 said:


> I guess that's the idea, if we're all in this together, then what happens in the US matters to those in the UK too no? And vise versa
> 
> That said, I don't know that I agree with, or understand the appropriation of a term that is significant here (US) but gets confusing there (UK).
> Language matters, and culture matters. If you're going to speak someone's language, take culture in to account. As I said elsewhere, the same words mean different things in different cultures. And out of deference to the culture you're in, shouldn't we be at least acknowledging that?
> 
> Also, don't know that I agree because like others I find "we're all in this together" to be trite, glib, and annoying.
> Just look at my experience getting hugs and touch and contact daily from family members vs. @Magyarmum and @Boxer123 who haven't felt human touch in months.
> Or that I have a secure job and am not worried about losing my home or how I'm going to feed my kids while others have lost two incomes, can't get a job because they can't find childcare, don't know how they're going to pay the rent or buy groceries. No, our struggles are not the same.
> We may be in the same ocean (pandemic) but some of us are on giant yachts with comfortable accommodations outside of the elements, and provisions for years and others are in tiny dinghy with no motor and have lost the oars.
> 
> In the same way, a person of generational, financial, and racial privilege telling an inner city minority kid in the foster system that 'we're in this together' would be at best a little tone deaf...


I see what you're both saying. I guess it's empathy at the heart of it and not being so insensitive to do a Raab (Dominic Raab, our Foreign Secretary, today stole the 'Cock of the Day Award' from Matt Hancock (poor chap, only had it for 24 hours but there's always tomorrow) by saying that he only kneeled for the Queen or his wife and wondered if it was from Game of Thrones).

We can do that through being educated about our history and understanding that Raab's words are those someone who would bleat 'I Am Not A Racist' whereas anyone who has learned about Anti-racism would never need to apologise because they'd respect that someone kneels even if they didn't understand. (Raab later said word to this effect on Twitter but it doesn't excuse his first, insensitive view).

Nobody goes to a funeral and shouts out that they have suffered a loss too but saying all lives matter is a little like that and it sits uneasily with me.


----------



## Calvine

O2.0 said:


> I call #2 digging a cathole. If I'm in the woods. Otherwise I just excuse myself
> 
> There's also my favorite - going to see a man about a horse. Is that said in the UK? Euphemism for going to the bathroom?


'About a dog' where I come from. I thought it was just when you didn't want to divulge what you were doing. Going to the bathroom/toilet being, 'Got to powder my nose'. My son insists on saying it despite being 14 stone and 6'5". I hasten to add, he uses the Gents'. To powder his nose!.


----------



## MollySmith

Siskin said:


> I hadn't heard of 'taking a knee' before until recently. I'm still trying to work out why something that happened in the US has floated over here as if it was something that happened here.


I think it's been adopted here because of the kneeling on George Floyd and it's been a safe way to show respect without doing anything close to someone else in these times of social distancing. Black Lives Matter actively encouraged people to find a space 2 metres away, kneel at the given time and go home. No mingling or anything close contact.

_Edited to add that it's maintained for the length of time it took for George to pass away not as a recreation of Derek Chauvin's actions. _


----------



## O2.0

MollySmith said:


> I think it's been adopted here because of the kneeling on George Floyd


I really hope the kneeling in the UK hasn't been confused to mean a recreation of Derek Chauvin's actions. 
I find that rather horrifying actually, why would you protest a murder by recreating the actions of the murderer?

Taking a knee here happened way, way before George Floyd was killed, and was never meant to be a recreation of Derek Chauvin's actions.


----------



## MollySmith

O2.0 said:


> I really hope the kneeling in the UK hasn't been confused to mean a recreation of Derek Chauvin's actions.
> I find that rather horrifying actually, why would you protest a murder by recreating the actions of the murderer?
> 
> Taking a knee here happened way, way before George Floyd was killed, and was never meant to be a recreation of Derek Chauvin's actions.


Ah that's entirely my error in my phrasing for which I apologise, no it's a recreation of Derek Chauvin's actions but it's maintained for the length of time it took for George to die.


----------



## mrs phas

MollySmith said:


> I see what you're both saying. I guess it's empathy at the heart of it and not being so insensitive to do a Raab (Dominic Raab, our Foreign Secretary, today stole the 'Cock of the Day Award' from Matt Hancock (poor chap, only had it for 24 hours but there's always tomorrow) by saying that he only kneeled for the Queen or his wife and wondered if it was from Game of Thrones).
> 
> We can do that through being educated about our history and understanding that Raab's words are those someone who would bleat 'I Am Not A Racist' whereas anyone who has learned about Anti-racism would never need to apologise because they'd respect that someone kneels even if they didn't understand. (Raab later said word to this effect on Twitter but it doesn't excuse his first, insensitive view).
> 
> Nobody goes to a funeral and shouts out that they have suffered a loss too but saying all lives matter is a little like that and it sits uneasily with me.


i tried to explain to someone today, on zoom, after he not only used the...
all lives matter
phrase
but the
I only see the person not the colour
one too
......that its not enough to be non racist, you have to be anti racism in all forms of your life
choosing who you are friends with, what you will turn a blind eye to, etc
that to sit by idlely, not speak out against it, continue being friends with those with racist morals
is racist in itself
complacency breeds complacency
I told him that I too used to believe in the
I see the person not the colour
theory as being a correct one, until I used it, about 2 years ago, when having a proper discussion ( at the same table side by side, you know, the olden days) I was figuratively 'taken to church' and made to realise why that phrase was so condescending, trite and downright wrong

ok he didnt want to know, today, in fact he called me a racist for seeing a person of colour ( or whatever the pc phrase is these days,) and accepting them as such.
but
that was today
if i planted a teeny seed, in him, as was planted in me, 2 years ago, maybe one day he, like me, will go out and educate himself, go to hear speakers ( if were ever allowed to again), watch films and programmes, read books and come to realise that
only by being born a white person, could I ever say that
and
Thats what white privilidge is about


----------



## Magic Waves

Babe..i just can't stand that word


----------



## Happy Paws2

If I heard *wash your hands* much more :Banghead


----------



## Calvine

mrs phas said:


> I only see the person not the colour


 This makes me cringe too.


----------



## Calvine

''Air bridge'' I find rather groanworthy.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Calvine said:


> '*'Air bridge''* I find rather groanworthy.


I like to know how they are going to build it :Hilarious


----------



## lymorelynn

Calvine said:


> ''Air bridge'' I find rather groanworthy.


Could we have an air-tunnel instead?


----------



## MollySmith

‘You’re on mute mate”
And Hubby. I have an irrational hatred of Hubby and also Missus.


----------



## Guest

Here in NZ we were 'a team of 5 million'. Groan.


----------



## Calvine

MollySmith said:


> 'You're on mute mate"
> And Hubby. I have an irrational hatred of Hubby and also Missus.


''Hubby'' is just awful. I also cannot stand ''other half'' - it's as though you don't exist as an individual, only as half a couple.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Right - Task for today.
Come up with an acceptable term by which to refer to one's partner.
I don't like OH or hubby either but use both, much quicker than typing 'my husband'. From here-on he will be referred to as 'S'.


----------



## MilleD

SusieRainbow said:


> Right - Task for today.
> Come up with an acceptable term by which to refer to one's partner.
> I don't like OH or hubby either but use both, much quicker than typing 'my husband'. From here-on he will be referred to as 'S'.


I was thinking the exact same thing. I use OH on here purely because it's simple to type. I certainly don't consider myself to be half of a whole.

Boyfriend isn't right once over a certain age.

Partner sounds like you are in business with them.

Live in lover :Vomit (except he doesn't live here)?

Him indoors??

His nibs - my mother's name for my step father. No idea where that one comes from.

He who shall not be named.

....


----------



## MilleD

To add, just looked up his nibs - it doesn't sound very nice


----------



## Gemmaa

Ohhhh, 'lover' makes me cringe so much! 

I normally just call him my human, but say OH because it's quicker...plus, we do make one fairly normal person between us :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

“The wife” sounds awful.

My wife, surely?


----------



## lullabydream

I use OH her because it's easier to type.. To be fair I tend to refer to use his name in general speak outside in the real world, or a deragatory term if he's being a pain! Said in jest I will say..

OH also gets called pickle nose occasionally. Youngest son had a toy monster when he was little which used to say 'Who you calling pickle nose' so the term in our house has stuck around from the early 2000s..yes we are a strange bunch!


----------



## MilleD

Calvine said:


> I believe that is, '''take a dump", but hey, what do I know.


"Laying cable" surely 

Sorry, I'll get my coat...


----------



## Siskin

I use OH or husband mostly. Occasionally used Mr S, but as Siskin isn’t my real name (bet you hadn’t realised that), putting Mr S seems a bit weird to me especially as in real life he’s Mr T


----------



## MilleD

Siskin said:


> I use OH or husband mostly. Occasionally used Mr S, but as Siskin isn't my real name (bet you hadn't realised that), putting Mr S seems a bit weird to me especially as in real life he's Mr T


Does he like Snickers bars?


----------



## Siskin

MilleD said:


> Does he like Snickers bars?


Probably, he'll eat anything:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Calvine

MilleD said:


> I use OH on here purely because it's simple to type.


I can take it as an abbreviation on here (a bit like DS, SS etc). 
Another which can (genuinely) cause confusion is ''partner'' - not saying that I hate it: but I was talking to a friend of my son's who had just taken over a restaurant. This was outside his (now closed) restaurant which we were discussing re. the effect of the pandemic etc, and he had a young woman with him whom he introduced as his ''partner''. I thought he meant partner in business, but according to my son, she's his girlfriend. 
The French are happy to use the word ''concubine'' ( le concubin if you are a bloke) - it just means someone you live with, nothing more exciting than that! I was very surprised when a French lady introduced the man she was with as ''c'est mon concubin''.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Calvine said:


> ''Hubby'' is just awful. I also cannot stand* ''other half'' *- it's as though you don't exist as an individual, only as half a couple.


That's just how I feel my Husband he is my "OTHER HALF" we work together, we share most things, all big decisions are made together, our money is ours not "his and mine" surely that's what marriage is all about been a couple, not just two people just living in the same home.


----------



## Linda Weasel

I don’t know what to use, to be honest, particularly when you don’t know and can’t assume what sex the other half of a couple is, and don’t want to jump to conclusions one way or another.

I think I probably use OH most because ‘partner’ seems a bit vague to me.


----------



## Calvine

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's just how I feel my Husband he is my "OTHER HALF" we work together, we share most things, all big decisions are made together, our money is ours not "his and mine" surely that's what marriage is all about been a couple, not just two people just living in the same home.


Sure: but if it's your husband, surely that's what you say . . . ''my husband''. I assume ''other half'' and ''partner'' are for cohabiting couples.


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> "The wife" sounds awful.
> 
> My wife, surely?


Oh, yes, gag. The wife, the old man, the missus, the old lady. All a bit like Arthur Daley and ''her indoors". How about my particular favourite: ''she who must be obeyed''?


----------



## Cully

Calvine said:


> How about my particular favourite: ''she who must be obeyed''?


Yep well that would be my cat:Cat.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Calvine said:


> Sure: but if it's your husband, surely that's what you say . . . ''my husband''. I assume *''other half''* and ''partner'' are for cohabiting couples.


No I always think of him as my Other Half as we are always together and I feel incomplete and lost without him.


----------



## MollySmith

My husband is my ‘husband’ or called by his christened name. Occasionally ‘Oi’ 

It’s the abbreviation that grates.


----------



## MollySmith

Calvine said:


> Oh, yes, gag. The wife, the old man, the missus, the old lady. All a bit like Arthur Daley and ''her indoors". How about my particular favourite: ''she who must be obeyed''?


'Old Lady'

oh god, there's only one two word answer. One begins with F but invariably the response is 'cheer up love, might never happen'


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's just how I feel my Husband he is my "OTHER HALF" we work together, we share most things, all big decisions are made together, our money is ours not "his and mine" surely that's what marriage is all about been a couple, not just two people just living in the same home.


That's how most people think marriage *should be*, and it's lovely if it works out, but I don't think it *has* to be like that. Marriage can be whatever two people want to make it and are happy with. xx


----------



## lorilu

You know it's funny, when this thread started I thought it was for phrases to do with covid that people were tired of? It's gotten much more interesting than that now.


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> That's how most people think marriage *should be*, and it's lovely if it works out, but I don't think it *has* to be like that. Marriage can be whatever two people want to make it and are happy with. xx


We have been married for nearly 50 years and it has worked for us.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> We have been married for nearly 50 years and it has worked for us.


Wow such a long time. My experience of marriage was not good I've kind of given up on the idea but it clearly can work for some.


----------



## MollySmith

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's just how I feel my Husband he is my "OTHER HALF" we work together, we share most things, all big decisions are made together, our money is ours not "his and mine" surely that's what marriage is all about been a couple, not just two people just living in the same home.


I love this!


----------



## MollySmith

I have to say - off topic a bit - that lockdown has been a small blessing for us. We lost our way after infertility and maybe this is what we needed. Space to talk and less distractions.


----------



## lorilu

Boxer123 said:


> Wow such a long time. My experience of marriage was not good I've kind of given up on the idea but it clearly can work for some.


I'm the same. 22 years of peace.  Well and I seem to have such bad judgement in the OH department it's just safer to keep it me and the cats.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> We have been married for nearly 50 years and it has worked for us.


WOW! That's great 

Our marriage sounds much like yours tbh. Very much a unit (without giving up our own identity) and all in one pot. We've been married 33 years this year and if we can live long enough to make it 50 we'll be very happy! 

Especially after all the serious challenges DH's health has thrown at us over the years 

I chose a good'n, that's for sure!


----------



## crystalwitch

When we were together, I called him by his Christian name to people who knew us, and "my husband" to those who didn't. Now, on the very rare occasions when I do refer to him, it's "the ex or ex husband". A couple of my longer standing friends call him "the diet that worked" (as in I lost 13 stone of unwanted fat)!


----------



## Jaf

A work related one...”can I borrow you?”


----------



## Boxer123

lorilu said:


> I'm the same. 22 years of peace.  Well and I seem to have such bad judgement in the OH department it's just safer to keep it me and the cats.


Yes my choice in men is terrible so it is probably best it is just me and the boxers.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Yes my choice in men is terrible so it is probably best it is just me and the boxers.


Hahaha, snap! I'm sticking to GSD's now ….


----------



## Calvine

Jaf said:


> A work related one..."can I borrow you?"


Never heard that one; but agree it's dire.


----------



## Guest

Not Covid related but I can't stand when people refer to their dog/cat/other pets as "it".

Covid related it's probably "social distancing" and the paranoia of sneezing in the office when you really just have terrible allergies 

i had to look up the other day what a duvet day is @Boxer123 I thought it was something you had made up but now I know the background :Hilarious also love the expression "numpty owners" on here which I picked up from @Lurcherlad

English is my second language so I'm always picking up new expressions here in New Zealand...


----------



## Guest

Oh and the “Can you hear me” people on zoom work meetings... asking it three or four times in a row and super loudly.


----------



## MilleD

Jaf said:


> A work related one..."can I borrow you?"


Oh yeah, and it's NEVER for anything good. I don't know, like giving you cake or something...

I can't stand the "can you reach out to..." instead of plain old speak to or contact. I always feel like they've been watching too much of "The Blacklist" on Sky.


----------



## MilleD

MollySmith said:


> My husband is my 'husband' or called by his christened name. Occasionally 'Oi'
> 
> It's the abbreviation that grates.


Might be a bit tricky using Christian names on the interweb though.

I'm pretty sure as I've mentioned where OH works that he would be identifiable by his first name if I said it.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Not Covid related but I can't stand when people refer to their dog/cat/other pets as "it".
> 
> Covid related it's probably "social distancing" and the paranoia of sneezing in the office when you really just have terrible allergies
> 
> i had to look up the other day what a duvet day is @Boxer123 I thought it was something you had made up but now I know the background :Hilarious also love the expression "numpty owners" on here which I picked up from @Lurcherlad
> 
> English is my second language so I'm always picking up new expressions here in New Zealand...


My friends hubby used to work for a large company where you could have one duvet day a year you would just call in and say duvet day !


----------



## Cully

I absolutely loathe all the business jargon such as downsizing, number crunching, buzzwords, customer journey, hyperlocal etc. I mean, what the......!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> I absolutely loathe all the business jargon such as downsizing, number crunching, buzzwords, customer journey, hyperlocal etc. I mean, what the......!


I agree, there are so many others as well, some of them I haven't got clue what they mean.


----------



## Boxer123

Cully said:


> I absolutely loathe all the business jargon such as downsizing, number crunching, buzzwords, customer journey, hyperlocal etc. I mean, what the......!


Let's touch base (drives me mad)


----------



## SusieRainbow

'I'll flag that up'. We had a boss who sad that at least 10 times a day if faced with a problem . Who she would 'flag it up' to and what good it would do is anybody's guess.


----------



## Boxer123

SusieRainbow said:


> 'I'll flag that up'. We had a boss who sad that at least 10 times a day if faced with a problem . Who she would 'flag it up' to and what good it would do is anybody's guess.


I used to have a boss who would say, 'what do you mean..xyz has gone wrong not happened' she was constantly shocked.


----------



## Cully

Oh and a real bug is Advertainment!!!


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> Oh and a real bug is Advertainment!!!


What on earth does that mean


----------



## Happy Paws2

"What you done", my OH says to me, every time my laptop does something stupid, yesterday I couldn't get on the internet and it was my fault, all I'd done was switch on and login ,what on earth could I have done wrong:Banghead he did sort it out for me


----------



## Happy Paws2

Another thing that gets me is, Train Station it was Railway station for over a hundred years why change it, I cringe everytime I heard it.:Banghead


----------



## Cully

@Siskin , lol, it's advertising that's meant to be entertaining too. :Vomit


----------



## Cully

I wish someone would decide whether it's lunch or dinner were having.
When we were at school our midday meal was dinner. When we became all growed up and got jobs it changed to lunch.
Similarly the meal we had as kids when we got home from school was tea. Now it's dinner.


----------



## Cully

BREXIT :Banghead


----------



## MilleD

Cully said:


> @Siskin , lol, it's advertising that's meant to be entertaining too. :Vomit


Surely that's not a thing!!


----------



## PamP1979

'Unprecidented times' I hate the repetition of this. 

Furlough - was that even a thing before COVID? 

Donald Trump - That's just a name I'm sick of hearing full stop :Stop


----------



## MilleD

PamP1979 said:


> Furlough - was that even a thing before COVID?


Yes, furlough is something that has been around for ages, just not utilised very much in this country.


----------



## PamP1979

MilleD said:


> Yes, furlough is something that has been around for ages, just not utilised very much in this country.


I know, it has just never been spoken about as much as it is now for obvious reasons. Technically paid/unpaid leave! I know it's used a lot in the US


----------



## MilleD

PamP1979 said:


> I know, it has just never been spoken about as much as it is now for obvious reasons. Technically paid/unpaid leave! I know it's used a lot in the US


I've heard it mentioned on Chicago Fire 

I like Chicago Fire


----------



## PamP1979

MilleD said:


> I've heard it mentioned on Chicago Fire
> 
> I like Chicago Fire


Ahh me too. When Kidd mentioned it to Cruz about his honeymoon?!! I love CF


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> I absolutely loathe all the business jargon such as downsizing, number crunching, buzzwords, customer journey, hyperlocal etc. I mean, what the......!


Or "we should have a conversation about that". :Spitoutdummy


----------



## lorilu

MilleD said:


> Yes, furlough is something that has been around for ages, just not utilised very much in this country.





PamP1979 said:


> I know, it has just never been spoken about as much as it is now for obvious reasons. Technically paid/unpaid leave! I know it's used a lot in the US


Up until "all this" furlough was more a military term (in the US)


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Let's touch base (drives me mad)


Ha ha! I use that all the time. Just last night I was setting up something for work with several people, and my last text was "let me talk to X and we'll touch base in the morning." It's very American I think. I don't even know the etymology of it. I mean, I figue it comes from baseball, but it could also be military as in returning back to home base and checking in? IDK....


----------



## Cully

@MilleD , ask Uncle Google what 'advertainment ' is.


----------



## MilleD

Cully said:


> @MilleD , ask Uncle Google what 'advertainment ' is.


Well this person certainly doesn't like it:

"Advertainment, the most vainglorious form of marketing, occurs when the creative bar is removed and respect for craft ignored. How do we stop it?"


----------



## MollySmith

MilleD said:


> Might be a bit tricky using Christian names on the interweb though.
> 
> I'm pretty sure as I've mentioned where OH works that he would be identifiable by his first name if I said it.


My name is more identifiable but I don't really refer to us by name unless I know the audience. My Faceache account is locked up tighter than Boris Johnson's Covid 19 science roadmap.


----------



## MollySmith

MilleD said:


> Well this person certainly doesn't like it:
> 
> "Advertainment, the most vainglorious form of marketing, occurs when the creative bar is removed and respect for craft ignored. How do we stop it?"


Christ, sound like something I would write about crimes against graphic design or fonts...:Arghh


----------



## margy

Cully said:


> I absolutely loathe all the business jargon such as downsizing, number crunching, buzzwords, customer journey, hyperlocal etc. I mean, what the......!


One I hate is when our manager says we're on a learning curve, in other words they don't have a clue. Also think outside the box. I'd love to know who comes up with these. I didn't know what furlough meant when they kept saying it.


----------



## MollySmith

MilleD said:


> Oh yeah, and it's NEVER for anything good. I don't know, like giving you cake or something...
> 
> I can't stand the "can you reach out to..." instead of plain old speak to or contact. I always feel like they've been watching too much of "The Blacklist" on Sky.


 Never for cake! Hehe! Nope never has anyone said 'May I brorrow you so we can share a box of Krispy Kreme" In my experience I'm only borrowed to solve a problem, usually not of my creation.

I also hate reach out. I can't help hum The Four Tops.

Take this offline is the another - as in in a meeting when we where allowed to to that in person and someone will say 'let's take this offline'. No! What they mean is 'let's discuss later'. Less words. Makes more sense.


----------



## MollySmith

margy said:


> One I hate is when our manager says we're on a learning curve, in other words they don't have a clue. Also think outside the box. I'd love to know who comes up with these. I didn't know what furlough meant when they kept saying it.


One of those curves that goes around in a circle?


----------



## MilleD

MollySmith said:


> Never for cake! Hehe! Nope never has anyone said 'May I brorrow you so we can share a box of Krispy Kreme" In my experience I'm only borrowed to solve a problem, usually not of my creation.


You know what, I might do exactly that with my team when we get back in the office! They think I'm a little nuts anyway so probably won't be surprised 



MollySmith said:


> I also hate reach out. I can't help hum The Four Tops.
> 
> Take this offline is the another - as in in a meeting when we where allowed to to that in person and someone will say 'let's take this offline'. No! What they mean is 'let's discuss later'. Less words. Makes more sense.


Take it offline means they don't know the answer doesn't it?


----------



## lorilu

MollySmith said:


> Never for cake! Hehe! Nope never has anyone said 'May I brorrow you so we can share a box of Krispy Kreme" In my experience


Well I have! Not Kripsy Kremes but something as equally nice, they had a little congratulations party for me on my house closing and boss came in and said could she borrow me for a minute back in purchasing (yes she does use that phrase quite often)

It was home made cookies from another of my coworkers, and flowers and a card. But still....



MilleD said:


> You know what, I might do exactly that with my team when we get back in the office! They think I'm a little nuts anyway so probably won't be surprised


That sounds like fun!

PS Not only "may I borrow you" is annoying, but what really bugs me is "can I borrow a tissue?" Ugh, no please don't give it back (and buy your own next time)


----------



## lorilu

.


----------



## Nonnie

Fam, bruv and innit.


----------



## MollySmith

lorilu said:


> Well I have! Not Kripsy Kremes but something as equally nice, they had a little congratulations party for me on my house closing and boss came in and said could she borrow me for a minute back in purchasing (yes she does use that phrase quite often)
> 
> It was home made cookies from another of my coworkers, and flowers and a card. But still....
> 
> That sounds like fun!
> 
> PS Not only "may I borrow you" is annoying, but what really bugs me is "can I borrow a tissue?" Ugh, no please don't give it back (and buy your own next time)


That's nice!

Oh yes, borrow a tissue! Ewwwee!


----------



## MollySmith

MilleD said:


> You know what, I might do exactly that with my team when we get back in the office! They think I'm a little nuts anyway so probably won't be surprised
> 
> Take it offline means they don't know the answer doesn't it?


Yes, in my experience offline... not an effing clue!


----------



## rona

There's going to be a heatwave!


----------



## lullabydream

rona said:


> There's going to be a heatwave!


A bit early to complain.. But where I live especially the phrase there is going to be snow.. There never is snow. Stop telling us it's going to snow and be the worse snow ever when in Autumn. It doesn't happen!


----------



## Calvine

If you thought ''air bridges'' were awful, we now have ''flight corridors'' to look forward to. (Gags.)


----------



## Boxer123

Calvine said:


> If you thought ''air bridges'' were awful, we now have ''flight corridors'' to look forward to. (Gags.)


I know does the virus avoid planes on the corridor?


----------



## Calvine

Boxer123 said:


> I know does the virus avoid planes on the corridor?


God only knows; why don't they just say what they mean and cut all this crap?


----------



## Happy Paws2

I think most of these ridiculous phases come from the America, why do we have to use their phases I thought we spoke English not American.


----------



## Calvine

Linda Weasel said:


> Bubble; my granddaughter is back at school and is part of a bubble.


 Being ''part of a bubble'' is one thing; but have you noticed that 'bubble'' is now being used as a VERB? You are not 'in a bubble with friends' - you are 'bubbling' with friends, if you can believe it. It doesn't get much dafter than that, I'm thinking.


----------



## O2.0

Happy Paws2 said:


> I think most of these ridiculous phases come from the America, why do we have to use their phases I thought we spoke English not American.


For some odd reason you Brits seems to want to copy us, I mean, you even chose a misogynist with bad hair that no one thought was suited for the job as your PM! I wonder where you got that idea from?!


----------



## lorilu

Calvine said:


> Being ''part of a bubble'' is one thing; but have you noticed that 'bubble'' is now being used as a VERB? You are not 'in a bubble with friends' - you are 'bubbling' with friends, if you can believe it. It doesn't get much dafter than that, I'm thinking.


It's like those ridiculous cross breed names for dogs. Same phenomenon. Humans are something aren't they lol.


----------



## lorilu

O2.0 said:


> For some odd reason you Brits seems to want to copy us, I mean, you even chose a misogynist with bad hair that no one thought was suited for the job as your PM! I wonder where you got that idea from?!


hahaha!

I've picked up a few British slang over the years, I've noticed. Not only from this forum but from the BBC shows I watch I think. I often dream in a British accent as well, that odd phenomenon started a few years ago when I was not only marathon watching Call The Midwife (as I do annually before the new season comes out) but reading Deric Longden's books (usually every 2-3 years)


----------



## Calvine

O2.0 said:


> For some odd reason you Brits seems to want to copy us, I mean, you even chose a misogynist with bad hair that no one thought was suited for the job as your PM! I wonder where you got that idea from?!


Like your own blond bombshell, we thought he was the better of two evils (Corbyn?).


----------



## O2.0

Calvine said:


> Like your own blond bombshell, we thought he was the better of two evils (Corbyn?).


Even copied us by only giving us two bad options to vote for! 
For the record, I always thought Trump was worse than Hillary.


----------



## Happy Paws2

O2.0 said:


> *For some odd reason you Brits seems to want to copy us*, I mean, you even chose a misogynist with bad hair that no one thought was suited for the job as your PM! I wonder where you got that idea from?!


I think the reason is, we all use a international language of the big companies. As for our PM his never had any good taste


----------



## MollySmith

You’re all going to love this one...

Re-boarding. 

Apparently the term for getting furloughed (groan) staff back to work.


----------



## Happy Paws2

MollySmith said:


> You're all going to love this one...
> 
> Re-boarding.
> 
> Apparently the term for getting furloughed (groan) staff back to work.


:Jawdrop


----------



## Linda Weasel

Recently; dogs are being ‘dressed’, not neutered/castrated/spayed.

Where has this come from? Before my brain clicks in I just see a dog wearing clothes.


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> Recently; dogs are being 'dressed', not neutered/castrated/spayed.
> 
> Where has this come from? Before my brain clicks in I just see a dog wearing clothes.


loki did get dressed after his op trend setter ?


----------



## Siskin

Linda Weasel said:


> Recently; dogs are being 'dressed', not neutered/castrated/spayed.
> 
> Where has this come from? Before my brain clicks in I just see a dog wearing clothes.


I saw that word used in a post today and thought it was a typo or something. What a ridiculous word to use, what's the matter with neutered?


----------



## O2.0

Linda Weasel said:


> Recently; dogs are being 'dressed', not neutered/castrated/spayed.


I saw that today and I think it was an auto-correct for desexed - which interestingly neither my phone nor my computer recognizes as a word either.


----------



## Calvine

Linda Weasel said:


> Recently; dogs are being 'dressed', not neutered/castrated/spayed.
> 
> Where has this come from? Before my brain clicks in I just see a dog wearing clothes.


Can you still buy ''dressed crabs'' too? I also hate the ''fixed'' that is a euphemism for castrate/spay (as if they are somehow broken).


----------



## Calvine

@Boxer123: My boy Gatsby had a PU (sex change) so they sent him home in a mini-skirt!


----------



## Boxer123

Calvine said:


> @Boxer123: My boy Gatsby had a PU (sex change) so they sent him home in a mini-skirt!


Ha ha He looks mad, Loki has one of those as well but popped it.


----------



## Calvine

Happy Paws2 said:


> I think most of these ridiculous phases come from the America, why do we have to use their phases I thought we spoke English not American.


I was actually corrected the other day for calling a film . . . well, a film. Was told I should call it a ''movie''. Then, as tho' they thought maybe I was a bit dim, they said well, going out to see one you say ''going to the movies'' don't you? No, I said, I would say I was going to the cinema.


----------



## Calvine

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha He looks mad, Loki has one of those as well but popped it.


He does actually look terribly self-conscious.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Calvine said:


> I was actually corrected the other day for calling a film . . . well, a film. Was told I should call it a ''movie''. Then, as tho' they thought maybe I was a bit dim, they said well, going out to see one you say ''going to the movies'' don't you? No, I said, I would say I as going to the cinema.


I suppose that's a U.K./US thing. I would always go to the Cinema to see a film.


----------



## Cleo38

Calvine said:


> I was actually corrected the other day for calling a film . . . well, a film. Was told I should call it a ''movie''. Then, as tho' they thought maybe I was a bit dim, they said well, going out to see one you say ''going to the movies'' don't you? No, I said, I would say I as going to the cinema.


I hate it when people say 'movie' ….. unless they're American that is.

Tbh I have a whole long list of words/phrases that I hate & I sound like a right miserable old cow bag when I list them all! 

Top one is "My bad" …. aahhhh, why do people say that? I can barely type it without wanting to scream

And "guys" … that bloody word is used so often at work in meetings at work & I cringe when I hear it. One woman used it so many times in one meeting that I can't remember a thing she said as I was just counting how many time she said it


----------



## SusieRainbow

I believe the term 'dressed ' for 'spayed' is Scottsh. @Blitz or @JoanneF , could you confirm?


----------



## JoanneF

I've heard the term but not for many years. I'm not aware of it being Scottish or otherwise.


----------



## simplysardonic

I hate Daily Mail-isms, we're either in the grip of a 'heat wave' or 'big freeze', they're obsessed with the weather.

And of course there's the skeevy, sexist language they use in their Sidebar of Shame, which one genius has turned into an innovative Bingo game:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738411613930291200
Added as a link due to there being a naughty word in there.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Calvine said:


> I was actually corrected the other day for calling a film . . . well, a film. Was told I should call it a ''movie''. Then, as tho' they thought maybe I was a bit dim, they said well, going out to see one you say ''going to the movies'' don't you? No, I said, I would say I as going to the cinema.





Linda Weasel said:


> I suppose that's a U.K./US thing. I would always go to the Cinema to see a film.


I really hate it when they try to make us use Americanisms.:Banghead


----------



## MollySmith

Decks as in decorations. Is it so difficult to add ‘orations’


----------



## MollySmith

simplysardonic said:


> I hate Daily Mail-isms, we're either in the grip of a 'heat wave' or 'big freeze', they're obsessed with the weather.
> 
> And of course there's the skeevy, sexist language they use in their Sidebar of Shame, which one genius has turned into an innovative Bingo game:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738411613930291200
> Added as a link due to there being a naughty word in there.


----------



## Cleo38

Hahahaha, see I love reading the Daily Mail at times as it's hilarious. I find it particularly amusing when they report on a sadistic murder/rape/assault then always mention the price of the perpetrators house because that's soooo important


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> And "guys" …


Ha ha! I'm a 'guys' gal! I do use it a lot, not sure where I got it from as here it's not very common - we're in a 'y'all' part of the world. But I do use it for the plural you very often.

Speaking of desexed, dressed, etc. I have another phrase I'd love to never hear again. "We didn't get our dog/cat desexed because of the lockdown."


----------



## Happy Paws2

Santa Claus instead of Father Christmas, although I must admit to using it sometime.:Jawdrop


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> Ha ha! I'm a 'guys' gal! I do use it a lot, not sure where I got it from as here it's not very common - we're in a 'y'all' part of the world. But I do use it for the plural you very often.
> 
> Speaking of desexed, dressed, etc. I have another phrase I'd love to never hear again. "We didn't get our dog/cat desexed because of the lockdown."


Maybe it's context or who says it … who knows with me as loads of things irritate me! There was an American woman at my IGP club & she used the phrase but it didn't really bother me, maybe it just sounds more forced when British people use it.


----------



## lorilu

It's "you guys" where I come from, but I've had my share of "ya'll" having lived in Texas twice, as a child and again in my 20s.  Funny memory..when we first moved to TX when I was 8 I couldn't understand a word anyone said. I thought they were speaking in a foreign language.


----------



## simplysardonic

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha, see I love reading the Daily Mail at times as it's hilarious. I find it particularly amusing when they report on a sadistic murder/rape/assault then always mention the price of the perpetrators house because that's soooo important


Don't get me wrong, it's hilarious reading it, the typos, the contradiction, the lack of actual facts, but they can't half winkle out house prices.


----------



## ForestWomble

Talking about Americanisms, when I was a child we went shopping in 'Shops', then people started using the word 'Store' and it really annoys me.


----------



## Cully

I don't in general mind the different words, as long as I understand what they mean. My car will always have a bonnet and I'll always use the pavement etc despite knowing what Americans call them. What does irritate me is when words are unnecessarily elongated to make them almost unrecognisable i.e. sensationalisation. Why not just add an ism and go the whole hog?


----------



## StormyThai

Says "Guys" all the time because quite frankly unless you are an animal I have most likely forgotten your name and is British...


I'll just go over here and hide in my box 

Awesomesause is something that I would be very happy to never here again...embarrassingly I have caught myself using it a couple of times but there is nothing wrong with awesome so no need to add a pointless word to it


----------



## MilleD

Cully said:


> I don't in general mind the different words, as long as I understand what they mean. My car will always have a bonnet and I'll always use the pavement etc despite knowing what Americans call them. What does irritate me is when words are unnecessarily elongated to make them almost unrecognisable i.e. sensationalisation. Why not just add an ism and go the whole hog?


Like 'antidisestablishmentarianism'?

Sorry, I've waited so long to use that word somewhere 

Nothing to do with the thread really though


----------



## Lurcherlad

Supercallafragalisticexpialidocious!


----------



## MilleD

Lurcherlad said:


> Supercallafragalisticexpialidocious!


Show off! :Hilarious

At least mine's a real word


----------



## MollySmith

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha, see I love reading the Daily Mail at times as it's hilarious. I find it particularly amusing when they report on a sadistic murder/rape/assault then always mention the price of the perpetrators house because that's soooo important


Outraged 

and their Carol Voderman obsession


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Supercallafragalisticexpialidocious!


even though the sound of it is something quite atrocious....


----------



## O2.0

StormyThai said:


> Awesomesause


I say awesomesauce to be annoying or silly. Cool beans too. But I spend a lot of time with teenagers and equally immature adults so my speech in general is highly suspect


----------



## rona

Apologist. Thrown at anyone that doesn't agree with a point of view. It's a very aggressive put down


----------



## O2.0

rona said:


> Apologist. Thrown at anyone that doesn't agree with a point of view. It's a very aggressive put down


I just used this in another thread - Trump apologists. I felt it was appropriate *meh*


----------



## Blitz

SusieRainbow said:


> I believe the term 'dressed ' for 'spayed' is Scottsh. @Blitz or @JoanneF , could you confirm?


I have heard dressed used sometimes. No idea if it is Scottish, afraid to say I think it just sounds uneducated!



Lurcherlad said:


> Supercallafragalisticexpialidocious!


My daughter had the wonderful ability to read a word then be able to spell it either written or just say the letters and at age 5 spelling out THAT word to teenagers was her favourite past time. But isnt it cali, not calla , though I could be wrong


----------



## Lurcherlad

Blitz said:


> I have heard dressed used sometimes. No idea if it is Scottish, afraid to say I think it just sounds uneducated!
> 
> My daughter had the wonderful ability to read a word then be able to spell it either written or just say the letters and at age 5 spelling out THAT word to teenagers was her favourite past time. But isnt it cali, not calla , though I could be wrong


Tbh I think my spelling of it was way off - but hey ho! everyone knew what I meant


----------



## lorilu

ForestWomble said:


> Talking about Americanisms, when I was a child we went shopping in 'Shops', then people started using the word 'Store' and it really annoys me.


Store may be an Americanism but I know plenty of people who say shop rather than store. It more depends on the type of retail establishment being discussed. A big grocery chain is a store. The local mom-and-pop on the corner (not that we have many of those any more) is a shop. Barnes & Noble is a book store. The tiny little shop on main street is a bookshop.

What I find odd about you guys over there (heehee couldn't resist) is how you call the ground the floor. You're outside, there is no floor, it's either grass, or dirt or pavement or road or sidewalk or something, but you all say "floor".

It's not annoying though I think it's hilarious and I always get a chuckle when I see it.


----------



## O2.0

lorilu said:


> What I find odd about you guys over there (heehee couldn't resist) is how you call the ground the floor.


I still struggle with this!! I have to stop and really think if I should say floor or ground.
I went to a British school for a while (long story), and learned floor is floor, and then on top of that in Spanish (my other language) suelo is suelo, there is no inside floor and outside ground. And to add to the confusion, we also have the combination 'ground floor' to mean the first floor of the building - that is inside! 
Sometimes I really hate English!


----------



## ForestWomble

lorilu said:


> Store may be an Americanism but I know plenty of people who say shop rather than store. It more depends on the type of retail establishment being discussed. A big grocery chain is a store. The local mom-and-pop on the corner (not that we have many of those any more) is a shop. Barnes & Noble is a book store. The tiny little shop on main street is a bookshop.
> 
> What I find odd about you guys over there (heehee couldn't resist) is how you call the ground the floor. You're outside, there is no floor, it's either grass, or dirt or pavement or road or sidewalk or something, but you all say "floor".
> 
> It's not annoying though I think it's hilarious and I always get a chuckle when I see it.


LOL That's new to me! I've never heard the ground called a floor before. To me 'floor' is the surface you walk on inside a building, while 'ground' is outside.


----------



## Jaf

O2.0 said:


> I still struggle with this!! I have to stop and really think if I should say floor or ground.
> I went to a British school for a while (long story), and learned floor is floor, and then on top of that in Spanish (my other language) suelo is suelo, there is no inside floor and outside ground. And to add to the confusion, we also have the combination 'ground floor' to mean the first floor of the building - that is inside!
> Sometimes I really hate English!


Ground is outside for sure "the ground's wet it must have rained". Ground floor makes sense, on the same level as outside.

"Suelo" also means "I usually" doesn't it?


----------



## O2.0

Jaf said:


> "Suelo" also means "I usually" doesn't it?


Sí, suelo hablar en inglés aquí  (I tend to speak English here)
Also: recoge tus cosas del suelo (pick your things up off the floor/ground)


----------



## lorilu

ForestWomble said:


> LOL That's new to me! I've never heard the ground called a floor before. To me 'floor' is the surface you walk on inside a building, while 'ground' is outside.


I see it in this forum all the time. Maybe you don't notice it when you read it because, even if you don't use the term, so many others do you're used to it?

PS Come to think of it, I even heard 'floor' being used to describe outside ground a few times on As Time Goes By. I remember thinking OH so it's not just peculiar to PFers......


----------



## ForestWomble

lorilu said:


> I see it in this forum all the time. Maybe you don't notice it when you read it because, even if you don't use the term, so many others do you're used to it?
> 
> PS Come to think of it, I even heard 'floor' being used to describe outside ground a few times on As Time Goes By. I remember thinking OH so it's not just peculiar to PFers......


Yeah maybe, I'll be on the lookout for it now.

I'll have to look out for that in As Time Goes By too, I'm clearly not that observant


----------



## Cully

Outside is ground, as in a tent has a ground sheet. Floor is inside as in which floor do you live on.
Ok welcome to Dictionary Corner.
Ground: surface of the earth; soil.
Floor: lower surface of a room; level of a building.
We also use Storey: floor or level of a building. I live in a 4 storey block of flats.
I think half the trouble is that the English language is made up of so many other languages. 
Its supposed to be one of the hardest languages to learn. Just look at how many similarly spelt words are pronounced so differently i.e. words with ough in them : bough, bought, slough, enough, though, thought, ought, cough, dough.


----------



## Calvine

MollySmith said:


> Decks as in decorations. Is it so difficult to add 'orations'


Never heard that; although we have all heard ''Deck the halls with boughs of holly'' - presumably short for bedeck.


----------



## Calvine

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha, see I love reading the Daily Mail at times as it's hilarious. I find it particularly amusing when they report on a sadistic murder/rape/assault then always mention the price of the perpetrators house because that's soooo important


And what they are wearing in court for sentencing, and a truly terrifying artist's impression . . . even the Archbishop of Canterbury would look like a serial killer in one of their sketches! I don't know what makes me laugh more, the_ Daily Mail_ or a Trumpism.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We have so many words that means so different things, I was watching the News and I suddenly though why do they spell the town Reding, Reading, I thought that reading was something you did with a book.


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> Reading, I thought that reading was something you did with a book.


So many place names only the British pronounce correctly. Cirencester, Loughborough, Worcestershire, Slough, Lymnge, etc


----------



## Happy Paws2

I think it's funny when Americans say War wick instead of Warwick and Mos cow instead of Moscow, :Hilarious


----------



## MilleD

O2.0 said:


> I still struggle with this!! I have to stop and really think if I should say floor or ground.
> I went to a British school for a while (long story), and learned floor is floor, and then on top of that in Spanish (my other language) suelo is suelo, there is no inside floor and outside ground. And to add to the confusion, we also have the combination 'ground floor' to mean the first floor of the building - that is inside!
> Sometimes I really hate English!


See, I thought the first floor was the second floor from the ground, so above the ground floor - so ground, first, second etc??


----------



## Linda Weasel

MilleD said:


> See, I thought the first floor was the second floor from the ground, so above the ground floor - so ground, first, second etc??


One of the reasons I rarely use a lift; never know where I'll finish up (in the basement with the bins once).


----------



## StormyThai

Cully said:


> So many place names only the British pronounce correctly. Cirencester, Loughborough, Worcestershire, Slough, Lymnge, etc


And so many places that even the British get wrong :Hilarious:Hilarious

Mousehole is a perfect example...I've heard so many different versions, rarely the correct one :Muted

@O2.0 I too use Cool beans...embarrassingly I also say Abso-fragging-lutely-dammit which is sooo NOT down with the kids LOL


----------



## laugher

I'd like it people stopped using "viral" to refer to extremely popular trends or content. I get the point of using it, but the pandemic has sort of ruined the word for me.


----------



## Linda Weasel

StormyThai said:


> And so many places that even the British get wrong :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Mousehole is a perfect example...I've heard so many different versions, rarely the correct one :Muted
> Mouse hole is a funny one. I've come to the conclusion that it's just the same word but said with a broad local accent, 'Muzzel'.
> There a spot on Exmoor called Landacre Bridge, but locally it's 'Lannaker', and Badgeworthy Water is 'Bajeree' if you say it in broad Devon.


This got mixed in transit!


----------



## StormyThai

Linda Weasel said:


> This got mixed in transit!


It's more Mouzzal but yes Muzzel is also accepted :Hilarious

Delabole, Trewoon, Doublebois, Launceston, Hewaswater and Fowey are great ones...we can always tell who is a second home owner or tourist by how these are pronounced 

ETA: I say "we" but I've been a Cornish Expat for some time, I don't even have an accent anymore...still Cornish though


----------



## O2.0

Americans trying to pronounce British towns - enjoy


----------



## StormyThai

O2.0 said:


> Americans trying to pronounce British towns - enjoy


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MilleD

O2.0 said:


> Americans trying to pronounce British towns - enjoy


Bicester for bisexuals, brilliant :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

I have to agree that Aberystwyth does indeed look like someone head smashed the keyboard. I had to look it up, of course it's in Wales!


----------



## MilleD

O2.0 said:


> I have to agree that Aberystwyth does indeed look like someone head smashed the keyboard. I had to look it up, of course it's in Wales!


You'll love this one then. A place called Llanfair PG. Or. Wait for it.

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## O2.0

MilleD said:


> You'll love this one then. A place called Llanfair PG. Or. Wait for it.
> 
> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


That can't be real! 
I bet it's not pronounced lan-fair either, probably something like gland-forest-shire or something


----------



## MilleD

O2.0 said:


> That can't be real!
> I bet it's not pronounced lan-fair either, probably something like gland-forest-shire or something


It's sort of Clanvire . With a bit of spit involved...

Actually more of a cross between Thlan and Clan.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Loughborough made me laugh, Lough = Luff and borough = oh . It really is a tricky language .

And what about Irish Christian names ? Aoife = Eva, Niamh =Neeve, Siobhan = She-vorn ?


----------



## O2.0

MilleD said:


> With a bit of spit involved...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Siskin

MilleD said:


> You'll love this one then. A place called Llanfair PG. Or. Wait for it.
> 
> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


I used to know how to pronounce this, now I'm down to (phonectically) Clan-fair-pwth-gwyn-something or other-clanti-asillya-gogh-gogh-gogh:Hilarious


----------



## SusieRainbow

Siskin said:


> I used to know how to pronounce this, now I'm down to (phonectically) Clan-fair-pwth-gwyn-something or other-clanti-asillya-gogh-gogh-gogh:Hilarious


Nasty cough there !


----------



## Siskin

SusieRainbow said:


> Nasty cough there !


I know. Do you think I might have...........:Wideyed


----------



## SusieRainbow

Siskin said:


> I know. Do you think I might have...........:Wideyed


Not if it only happens when you try to say Welsh place names. Try saying London and see if that makes you cough.


----------



## Siskin

SusieRainbow said:


> Not if it only happens well you try to say Welsh place names. Try saying London and see if that makes you cough.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> Americans trying to pronounce British towns - enjoy


That's hilarious .... I particularly like Bicester - The Home of Bisexuals!!


----------



## MollySmith

Cully said:


> So many place names only the British pronounce correctly. Cirencester, Loughborough, Worcestershire, Slough, Lymnge, etc


Happisburgh!


----------



## MollySmith

MilleD said:


> See, I thought the first floor was the second floor from the ground, so above the ground floor - so ground, first, second etc??


me too!


----------



## Linda Weasel

I used to live in Cirencester.
The locals can’t be asked, and just say ‘Siren’.


----------



## MollySmith

StormyThai said:


> It's more Mouzzal but yes Muzzel is also accepted :Hilarious
> 
> Delabole, Trewoon, Doublebois, Launceston, Hewaswater and Fowey are great ones...we can always tell who is a second home owner or tourist by how these are pronounced
> 
> ETA: I say "we" but I've been a Cornish Expat for some time, I don't even have an accent anymore...still Cornish though


Fowey yes! Polzeath (just up from where I lived), Marazion too. Tourists were emmets!


----------



## Cully

Happi wotsit! Is that a place @MollySmith ?


----------



## StormyThai

MollySmith said:


> Fowey yes! Polzeath (just up from where I lived), Marazion too. Tourists were emmets!


Ohhh the North :Hilarious
I grew up right down in Penryn and then moved to Falmouth when I was a teenager...Emmets were rife down in Falmouth


----------



## O2.0

StormyThai said:


> Mousehole is a perfect example...I've heard so many different versions, rarely the correct one :Muted


Surely a word that is spelled Mouse-hole is pronounced as it looks?! What utter madness is this?! You can't call is a mouse hole and then not pronounce it that way!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Belvoir in Leicestershire - pronounced Beaver


----------



## MollySmith

Cully said:


> Happi wotsit! Is that a place @MollySmith ?


yes, in East Norfolk- Haze bru (not happy es borough!)


----------



## MollySmith

StormyThai said:


> Ohhh the North :Hilarious
> I grew up right down in Penryn and then moved to Falmouth when I was a teenager...Emmets were rife down in Falmouth


Penryn, I know it. Like Hayle, it felt like people lived there, as opposed to DFLs (down from London's!)

I applied for a PhD at Falmouth last year! Sadly on hold with coronavirus.


----------



## Guest

I'll just leave this NZ place name here....

Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu


----------



## StormyThai

O2.0 said:


> Surely a word that is spelled Mouse-hole is pronounced as it looks?! What utter madness is this?! You can't call is a mouse hole and then not pronounce it that way!


You'd think so, right?
The Cornish like to make things extra confusing 



MollySmith said:


> Penryn, I know it. Like Hayle, it felt like people lived there, as opposed to DFLs (down from London's!)
> 
> I applied for a PhD at Falmouth last year! Sadly on hold with coronavirus.


It's full of holiday lets now apparently 
Although the street I grew up on is still there and pretty much the same 

I'm feeling very homesick now -sigh-


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> I'll just leave this NZ place name here....
> 
> Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu


Is that real or are you pulling out leg ?


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Is that real or are you pulling out leg ?


It's real! It's the name of a hill a little way from where I used to live. I can say it, but not fluently.


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> It's real! It's the name of a hill a little way from where I used to live. I can say it, but not fluently.


Can you imagine typing that in your sat nav.


----------



## lorilu

I'm getting a little tired of "stay safe". I understand where it comes from but it's quickly going the way of "how are you" which, as I have mentioned elsewhere, is something I really detest.


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> I'm getting a little tired of "stay safe". I understand where it comes from but it's quickly going the way of "how are you" which, as I have mentioned elsewhere, is something I really detest.


Yes, I have a friend who texts literally just to say that; nothing else, no news, naff all - just: ''Stay safe''. As if she thinks I'm planning to jump out of a window or something similar.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> I'm getting a little tired of "stay safe". I understand where it comes from but it's quickly going the way of "how are you" which, as I have mentioned elsewhere, is something I really detest.


Ah well I'd be out of favour with you then as I usually say "stay well, keep safe" to anyone who has delivered anything to my door, including shopping and mail/parcels. It's just a token of gratitude to them in what are dreadful times. The same as when a friend/family visitor leaves I have always said "drive safely".
EDIT to say- Actually what I really say is "Drive safely. Look out for d*** h*****".


----------



## Cully

Calvine said:


> Yes, I have a friend who texts literally just to say that; nothing else, no news, naff all - just: ''Stay safe''. As if she thinks I'm planning to jump out of a window or something similar.


Or perhaps she's saying "I can't think of anything else I need to say to you at the moment but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you. Oh, and please don't jump out of the window".


----------



## SusieRainbow

Calvine said:


> Yes, I have a friend who texts literally just to say that; nothing else, no news, naff all - just: ''Stay safe''. As if she thinks I'm planning to jump out of a window or something similar.


I always used to say to my children 'be careful' as they left the house. My son came back at me with ' Oh, I wasn't plannng to be ! ' That shut me up !
Same with 'stay safe' , say ' oh, that's a good idea !' as if you'd never thought of it before.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> Ah well I'd be out of favour with you then as I usually say "stay well, keep safe" to anyone who has delivered anything to my door, including shopping and mail/parcels. It's just a token of gratitude to them in what are dreadful times. The same as when a friend/family visitor leaves I have always said "drive safely".
> EDIT to say- Actually what I really say is "Drive safely. Look out for d*** h*****".


My point is, the phrase has become meaningless. People say it, or end their messages with it in a rote way that I find grating. It's the same as when people say "how are you". this person calling me on the phone has no interest in how I am and I refuse to answer. And you know they expect you to say it back, so often, even if I don't answer, and just say "how can I help you" they are already saying "I'm good too thanks". Such a time waster.


----------



## margy

I suppose it's the same as people saying,'' have a nice day''. That one grates on me. Today when I bought my lottery ticket the lady who I haven't been served by before said ,''wish you good luck,'' with a genuine smile which I thought was nice and cheered me up.


----------



## Cully

@lorilu ,I agree with you about the 'how are you?' as it's said in an automatic way without any thought. I hate it when I receive a call which is obviously tele sales and they start off with, "and how are you today blah blah ?" and you just know it's a meaningless preliminary to a sales pitch. I just tell them I don't buy stuff over the phone and end the call. Or if I'm in a bad mood I tell them to 'just get to the point'.
My point is that when I say 'stay well, keep safe' I do actually mean it in a caring way and wouldn't want anyone to think otherwise. But I agree, it's often said as a throwaway comment without any thought.


----------



## MollySmith

I hate a lot of the toxic positivity that's going around - that 'cheer up, might not ever happen'. I'm sure we've all had it and maybe unintentionally said it ourselves, I'm sure I have but never knew it had a term. There's a good article here from Cosmic Shambles. Author Dean talks about his father dying_ (trigger warning) a_nd people saying that he'll get through this. I've had the same post miscarriage, 'just relax/adopt' etc or worse 'it's God's way or Mother Nature'.

https://cosmicshambles.com/words/blogs/deanburnett/toxic-positivity


----------



## Jaf

My mum told that she got told to “cheer up love, it might not happen” by some bloke begging. She was going through a terrible time and so she told him what had actually happened. Apparently the man recoiled from her!

A friend often tells me to “drive safely” and it used to really annoy me. I mean I was planning on driving like a complete numpty and now I’ve been ordered to drive safety, well I’d better do as I’m told. Eventually I became somewhat inured to it. I’d like to text back saying that I’m not the one that crashed into a lorry and has several fines for speeding, driving in bus lanes, running red lights etc. Maybe my friend worries because he thinks all drivers are as poor as him!


----------



## lorilu

Jaf said:


> Maybe my friend worries because he thinks all drivers are as poor as him!


Could be. Some people are masters of projection lol.


----------



## Happy Paws2

margy said:


> ,'' have a nice day''. That one grates on me. .


It gets to me as well.


----------



## Cully

It's soooo dated now I'm suprised it's still used.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Even worse when prefaced with 'you' . _you have a nce day now'!_ Isthe 'you' supposed to make it sound more personal and sincere? It doesn't !


----------



## Cully

"See you later", even though you have no intention of doing so.
So what are the preferred words on departure? Just saying cheerio or goodbye just don't seem enough.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Cully said:


> "See you later", even though you have no intention of doing so.
> So what are the preferred words on departure? Just saying cheerio or goodbye just don't seem enough.


Everyone says 'see you later' round here, even people you've never seen before and will never see agan.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> "See you later", even though you have no intention of doing so.
> So what are the preferred words on departure? Just saying cheerio or goodbye just don't seem enough.


The lady in the bed opposite me when I was in hospital was a real Black Country lass. Whenever she was saying goodbye when on the phone it was 'ta ra, ta ra a bit, ta ra'. She was on the phone a lot and I went from being interested in a local colloquialism to wishing she just wouldn't do it every single time.


----------



## ForestWomble

I'm starting to think I'm odd, I like it when someone says have a nice day, then I reply with Thank you, you too. 
Maybe because not many say it to me so when someone does it's nice, and also when I say it, I mean it, so I take it as a genuine thing too.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> It's soooo dated now I'm suprised it's still used.


In normal times (precovid) I got told many many times a day to "have a nice day". I don't see people in person now, but I do still get it over the phone a number of times a day. Or, more often now "Stay safe" (see previous complaint haha)


----------



## havoc

One which grates on me and I can be really petty in my response is when people add ‘for me’ such as ‘can you just sign here for me’. No, no I can’t. I will sign here because it’s a necessary part of whatever I’m here for but it isn’t ‘for you’.


----------



## lorilu

havoc said:


> One which grates on me and I can be really petty in my response is when people add 'for me' such as 'can you just sign here for me'. No, no I can't. I will sign here because it's a necessary part of whatever I'm here for but it isn't 'for you'.


lol love it


----------



## Cully

It's common practice here to no longer sign for anything to avoid touching. My last few parcels have been passed to me and a photo taken of me accepting them. Is that everywhere now?


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> It's common practice here to no longer sign for anything to avoid touching. My last few parcels have been passed to me and a photo taken of me accepting them. Is that everywhere now?


Unless specified and requested ( and paid extra probably) no signatures needed here for USPS or FedEx or UPS deliveries. Parcels are just left.


----------



## havoc

lorilu said:


> lol love it


It's a phrase often comes from the sort of people who also think I should somehow spend my life 'popping' - as in 'just pop your signature here for me' or 'just pop that on the counter for me'.
I've been known to leave shops mid transaction and once left a hotel mid check in and gone elsewhere. Don't know why it annoys me so much, should make me laugh as it brings to mind Beverly from Abigail's Party.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> Unless specified and requested ( and paid extra probably) no signatures needed here for USPS or FedEx or UPS deliveries. Parcels are just left.


I think taking a photo is better than signing that hand held gadget they have. Your signature comes out as a scribble at best or just a wavy line and in no way resembles your true signature. It would never stand up in a court of law that's for sure.


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> It's common practice here to no longer sign for anything to avoid touching. My last few parcels have been passed to me and a photo taken of me accepting them. Is that everywhere now?


 Amazon take a pic of your parcel on your doorstep and include it in the tracking under ''delivered''. Never see the guys.


----------



## Cully

Calvine said:


> Amazon take a pic of your parcel on your doorstep and include it in the tracking under ''delivered''. Never see the guys.


That's not what I'd call delivered though, just deposited on the doorstep where anyone could help themselves to it. I know some couriers just ring my bell, and by the time I've got the the main entrance they've vamooshed. No sign of the van. Either that or I only know a parcel I'm expecting has arrived when I hear it thud against my door.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> "See you later", even though you have no intention of doing so.
> So what are the preferred words on departure? Just saying cheerio or goodbye just don't seem enough.


I have no trouble just saying good bye. Or hello. I just can't be doing with all these extraneous useless phrases.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> That's not what I'd call delivered though, just deposited on the doorstep where anyone could help themselves to it. I know some couriers just ring my bell, and by the time I've got the the main entrance they've vamooshed. No sign of the van. Either that or I only know a parcel I'm expecting has arrived when I hear it thud against my door.


We must be lucky, we have done a lot of on-line shopping and it been delivered mostly by the same man, who rings the doorbell then stands well back from the door until we get there the taken the package in, the odd time we have were out he took it back, put a card though the door saying when he would be delivering it again.


----------



## havoc

lorilu said:


> I have no trouble just saying good bye. Or hello. I just can't be doing with all these extraneous useless phrases.


Drives me up the wall too. Some stranger on the phone starts with 'hello, how are you today' and my response tends to be 'why are you asking, is this some sort of health check?'


----------



## Linda Weasel

I hate ‘How are you?’

I swear that one day when somebody says it to me I actually will spend the next half hour telling them how I am, in detail.


----------



## lorilu

havoc said:


> It's a phrase often comes from the sort of people who also think I should somehow spend my life 'popping' - as in 'just pop your signature here for me' or 'just pop that on the counter for me'.
> I've been known to leave shops mid transaction and once left a hotel mid check in and gone elsewhere. Don't know why it annoys me so much, should make me laugh as it brings to mind Beverly from Abigail's Party.


I've never used the "pop" word but ti does make me giggle..and it makes me think of Patsy Mount, midwife character onon Call the Midwife. She uses pop a lot. As in "let's just pop you on the bed and see what's what" heeheee


----------



## Dave S

For my wife and myself to be greeted with "Hi guys" by complete unknowns. 
Really annoys me and gets a strong reaction from me.
A car salesman approached us like that once and he obviously thought of himself as gods gift to selling, he did not even ask what my work was (I have been in the retail, franchised motor trade since 1971 in management and after sales as well as auditing) and I ran rings round him before leaving the showroom.
It was so disrespectful as I may have been thinking of spending many thousands in his showroom and helping to pay his mortgage.


----------



## Cully

Yes I think it's disrespectful to treat complete strangers as long lost friends. A friendship is where there is mutual respect for each other and that has to be earned. So no, I am Mrs ......to you until I think you have earned the right to be more familiar with me.
In fact, when someone says "may I call you (my christian name)", it really annoys me, especially when they are so much younger than me.


----------



## havoc

OMG that’s me too. I really am a miserable old bag. When people ask my first name in a situation where they have no cause I pointedly reply with ‘Mrs’.


----------



## havoc

Dave S said:


> A car salesman approached us like that once and he obviously thought of himself as gods gift to selling


Have to admit we drive what we drive because the salesman in that showroom could be bothered to 'read' the customer. Change every 3~4 years and on our fourth new car from the same place (not because we're tied in). We'd been elsewhere intending to buy a completely different make but the salesman was an idiot and put us off.


----------



## Cully

havoc said:


> OMG that's me too. I really am a miserable old bag. When people ask my first name in a situation where they have no cause I pointedly reply with 'Mrs'.


No you're not being a miserable old bag at all. If I offer the use of my first name to someone it's the same as offering friendship. So if I get a phone call from a potential scammer or even tele sales, then I most definitely don't want them as a friend. After all, it's one of the reasons we might choose not to give our real name when signing up to social media etc. It's sensible to test the water first because you can't turn back what's already done.


----------



## havoc

Cully said:


> If I offer the use of my first name to someone it's the same as offering friendship


That's how I view it too. The term 'friend' has been so devalued by things like Facebook that people assume familiarity is automatically ok.


----------



## MilleD

Cully said:


> No you're not being a miserable old bag at all. If I offer the use of my first name to someone it's the same as offering friendship. So if I get a phone call from a potential scammer or even tele sales, then I most definitely don't want them as a friend. After all, it's one of the reasons we might choose not to give our real name when signing up to social media etc. It's sensible to test the water first because you can't turn back what's already done.


I'm completely the opposite, I hate it when someone doesn't use my first name. I don't consider it an offer of friendship.

I deal with people who email in from schools and they are always a Mrs or a Miss. I make a point of calling them by their first name as I am not a pupil.

It's a good job we are all different I guess.


----------



## MilleD

havoc said:


> Have to admit we drive what we drive because the salesman in that showroom could be bothered to 'read' the customer. Change every 3~4 years and on our fourth new car from the same place (not because we're tied in). We'd been elsewhere intending to buy a completely different make but the salesman was an idiot and put us off.


Interesting.

I drive what I drive because I liked the colour. The salesman was a bit of a wide boy. But got it from a place where the price is the price, so you _normally_ don't get ripped off. No haggling allowed!


----------



## Dave S

I prefer being called by my first name although some places I worked at people could not get round the fact that my son who also worked there called me by my name as well.


----------



## MilleD

Dave S said:


> I prefer being called by my first name although some places I worked at people could not get round the fact that my son who also worked there called me by my name as well.


That's just good workplace etiquette isn't it?


----------



## Nonnie

MilleD said:


> I'm completely the opposite, I hate it when someone doesn't use my first name. I don't consider it an offer of friendship.


Im with you on this. I detest being called Miss, of even worse Ms/Mzzz (sounds like someone making fly noises).

I have a name, im happy for people to use it.


----------



## ChaosCat

Dave S said:


> I prefer being called by my first name although some places I worked at people could not get round the fact that my son who also worked there called me by my name as well.


Why? My sons have always called me by my first name, from the moment they were able to say more than mama.


----------



## havoc

MilleD said:


> I make a point of calling them by their first name as I am not a pupil


Wow. That is making a point and then some.


----------



## MilleD

havoc said:


> Wow. That is making a point and then some.


----------



## Dave S

MilleD said:


> That's just good workplace etiquette isn't it?


Correct, and he is his own person and we had a great working relationship.

Makes me laugh that the owner of the business who is a mega millionaire has his two daughters working in management positions and even in meetings they still call him "Dad"


----------



## lorilu

havoc said:


> OMG that's me too. I really am a miserable old bag. When people ask my first name in a situation where they have no cause I pointedly reply with 'Mrs'.





Cully said:


> Yes I think it's disrespectful to treat complete strangers as long lost friends. A friendship is where there is mutual respect for each other and that has to be earned. So no, I am Mrs ......to you until I think you have earned the right to be more familiar with me.
> In fact, when someone says "may I call you (my christian name)", it really annoys me, especially when they are so much younger than me.


But how is anyone to know if you are a missus or miss? When I am on the phone with a customer needing help with taxes or a water bill for instance, I can of course tell most of the time if they are elderly, but I don't know if she is Mrs or Miss. I use first names. No one seems to care.


----------



## havoc

lorilu said:


> I use first names. No one seems to care


I'd never use a client's first name unless I knew them socially and even then I wouldn't on paper, neither would I refer to them by their first name only to a third party. It's a way of defining the difference between a social setting and business. By the same token if someone uses mine without asking or too early in a business setting it indicates something to me about their professional standards.


----------



## MilleD

It's absolutely possible to be professional whilst using first names. Anything else seems stuffy and uppity to me.

Maybe it's an old fashioned thing.


----------



## StormyThai

I use the first names of all my clients and they all call me by my first name.
My clients are happy with my professionalism. I do ask what they would prefer to be called on the first meeting and everyone so far is fine...maybe because I introduce myself with my first name, I don't know.

I also use "guys" and "pop the leash on or other variations"

If someone was to walk out of a classes because I said "guys" or whatever then -shrugs- that is their choice.


----------



## Boxer123

My surname is a female first name so people constantly get my name wrong even if they know me well they use my surname as a first name. It happens so much I just answer to either.


----------



## Cleo38

I hate people who don't know me being over familiar. I don't mind someone using my first name but a definite no-no in shortening it unless they are a friend. I was going to have some electrical work done a while ago & spoke to the man on the phone who took my details, etc. When he came round to give me a quote he kept calling me "Tash" (my name's Natasha) …. once was irritating but on the third time I didn't care how much the quote was he was not doing the work


----------



## lorilu

Cleo38 said:


> I hate people who don't know me being over familiar. I don't mind someone using my first name but a definite no-no in shortening it unless they are a friend. I was going to have some electrical work done a while ago & spoke to the man on the phone who took my details, etc. When he came round to give me a quote he kept calling me "Tash" (my name's Natasha) …. once was irritating but on the third time I didn't care how much the quote was he was not doing the work


I would have found that really irritating too, and I would have corrected him immediately. Though I can't help wondering, in a case like this if he may know someone else named Natasha who goes by Tash. (not something I would ever want to be called lol.)

While we're on the subject I don't actually like most shortening of names. Well my name is a single syllable and can't really be shortened unless you want to call me by my first initial (as some very close to me sometimes do).

For instance: on the show Friends, the way Rachel is often called Rache and (even worse) when they call Phoebe "pheebs". I really HATE that lol

However people should be called what they want to be called, and if they prefer a shorter version, then I do try to oblige.


----------



## Cleo38

lorilu said:


> I would have found that really irritating too, and I would have corrected him immediately. Though I can't help wondering, in a case like this if he may know someone else named Natasha who goes by Tash. (not something I would ever want to be called lol.)
> 
> While we're on the subject I don't actually like most shortening of names. Well my name is a single syllable and can't really be shortened unless you want to call me by my first initial (as some very close to me sometimes do).
> 
> For instance: on the show Friends, the way Rachel is often called Rache and (even worse) when they call Phoebe "pheebs". I really HATE that lol
> 
> However people should be called what they want to be called, and if they prefer a shorter version, then I do try to oblige.


I don't mind if friends shorten my name but it really does irritate me when other people do it especially in this instance as he should have been more professional. It's just basic manners IMO.

Still better than "hun" tho … I would have punched him if he'd called me that!


----------



## lorilu

Cleo38 said:


> Still better than "hun" tho … I would have punched him if he'd called me that!


There is a tech at my local pharmacy that used to call everyone (customers) "dear". I noticed he doesn't do it any more and I wonder if someone complained.


----------



## Siskin

Cleo38 said:


> I don't mind if friends shorten my name but it really does irritate me when other people do it especially in this instance as he should have been more professional. It's just basic manners IMO.
> 
> Still better than "hun" tho … I would have punched him if he'd called me that!


I hate the 'hun' word whether said or written on a forum or Facebook particularly from somebody who has answered my query, it seems far too familiar to a stranger.


----------



## lorilu

Hang in there - how I detest being told to "hang in there"

Be strong - you know what, sometimes it's okay to NOT "be strong". Sometimes it's okay to cry.


----------



## Guest

At a previous workplace I had two co-workers who called everyone 'babe'. Oh how I hated that!!!


----------



## Happy Paws2

No Offence Intended....Black Lives Matter and Taking the knee, my memory isn't that bad that I need it been rammed down my throat every time I watch sporting event on TV.


----------



## O2.0

"No offense" 
Usually followed by something that is obviously offensive.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Big boys don't cry! 
Suppressed emotional response will often overflow into.agression or inability to express any emotion at all

Big boys, cry as much as you want!


----------



## Boxer123

Who’s taking who for a walk.


----------



## O2.0

SusieRainbow said:


> Big boys don't cry!
> Suppressed emotional response will often overflow into.agression or inability to express any emotion at all
> 
> Big boys, cry as much as you want!


Or worse, making anger the only allowable expressed emotion for boys. I see this all the time, breaks my heart.


----------



## SusieRainbow

O2.0 said:


> Or worse, making anger the only allowable expressed emotion for boys. I see this all the time, breaks my heart.


Yes, that's what was trying to say, it breaks my heart too. There is something very moving about a man's tears, whenever had a crying father at a birth I wasn't far off joining him.


----------



## StormyThai

SusieRainbow said:


> Big boys don't cry!
> Suppressed emotional response will often overflow into.agression or inability to express any emotion at all
> 
> Big boys, cry as much as you want!


Man up 
Ohhh I hate that phrase so much


----------



## Cleo38

lorilu said:


> Hang in there - how I detest being told to "hang in there"
> 
> Be strong - you know what, sometimes it's okay to NOT "be strong". Sometimes it's okay to cry.


Definitely. It's ok not to be positive about things to be sad, to be angry, etc. Life is sh*t at times. Putting on a brave face all the time is exhausting & not helpful.


----------



## ForestWomble

SusieRainbow said:


> Big boys don't cry!
> Suppressed emotional response will often overflow into.agression or inability to express any emotion at all
> 
> Big boys, cry as much as you want!


Or big girls. Not said as much, but it is said.


----------



## lorilu

O2.0 said:


> "No offense"
> Usually followed by something that is obviously offensive.


Heehee...I have a friend who often starts her sentences like that. We've been friends for 50 odd years, so no point in getting huffy about it, but it does make me giggle, because when she says it, I know some kind of criticism is coming. I don't, ever, take offense at anything she says...we've been friends too long, I know where any comment she has is coming from.

The really funny thing is, she can't take the same kind of bluntness, directed at her. She does know that, at least. I mean that she can't take it, but I don't know if she realizes she has no trouble dishing it out.


----------



## lorilu

Cleo38 said:


> Definitely. It's ok not to be positive about things to be sad, to be angry, etc. Life is sh*t at times. Putting on a brave face all the time is exhausting & not helpful.


Yeah. Thanks. I have (had, maybe) a friend who was always telling me to be strong. 5 years ago (when we were still close) when my mother was dying of pancreatic cancer, every e mail she was telling me to be strong. Really really annoying. I pretty much stopped e mailing, except in a very casual way. I pulled way way back. Recently I wrote to tell her about my sister (advanced stage cancer) and ..yep you guessed it. She came back with "Oh I'm so sorry, be strong you'll get through this"

She also included about a zillion questions even though I had asked her not to ask me any, as I could only manage so much information giving right now.

I did not write back. And will not.


----------



## Sandysmum

‘Just touching base ‘ I want to scream down the phone when people say that. What’s wrong with hello or hi, but starting a conversation with ‘ just touching base ‘ is meaningless and a bit silly.


----------



## O2.0

This thread and the petty things thread just reminds me how annoying most of you must find me 
I sent out two emails today saying "just touching base" 
To be fair, I didn't start the email that way!


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> This thread and the petty things thread just reminds me how annoying most of you must find me
> I sent out two emails today saying "just touching base"
> To be fair, I didn't start the email that way!


Hahahaha, I would have deleted it if you had!


----------



## Dave S

BLM, Black Lives Matter, Lewis Hamilton, Taking a knee, Karen, WOKE, BAME, POTUS, TERF, Trans Gender, …of colour, snowflake, etc
Plus all these celebs and wannabe celebs now apologising for blacking up or using different nationality characters in their acts - does it really matter that in 1985 Jim Davidson impersonated a coloured person in his act, did Lenny Henry paint his face white at any time? Have they apologised yet?
And Ant and Dec issuing an apology for part of an act years ago, dressed as Jamaican ladies in a talent show - pathetic attempt at jumping on a band wagon.
And lets not even talk about "The Black and White Minstrel Show"

You cannot change the past - it happened, and what ever words they use to describe or justify it. Learn from the past and don't make those same mistakes but lets not
teach our children and grandchildren our own prejudices, lets teach them love, kindness, respect and make the world a better place that way.

When I went to school, and God was a boy, I was taught, amongst other things, to read, write and speak English and more importantly respect all people, why do we now need these stupid phrases to skirt around an issue just in case we offend anyone. 

This world, and this country in particular, is bending over too far backwards to appease a minority whom seem intent on causing a problem where one does not exist whilst there is a majority who probably really just want to get on with their lives and live in a country that shows them respect, not trying to embarrass them by disguising words and phrases.
Yes there are words and phrases that should never be used, we are all aware of them but lets be honest, no self respecting person would use them.

Can't we get back to a bit of common sense and think that we do not need all these abbreviations, (far too many to remember), it does not matter how you decorate it, just be polite and respectful and treat people how you would wish to be treated.

There, Thursday frustration rant over.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> This thread and the petty things thread just reminds me how annoying most of you must find me
> I sent out two emails today saying "just touching base"
> To be fair, I didn't start the email that way!


Oh I say that as well.


----------



## Cully

I agree that we shouldn't need to apologise for what mistakes our ancestors made. The world was very different then and no person in his right mind would make the same mistakes again.


----------



## lorilu

Try not to worry. 

I detest being told how to feel. If I've just told you my worries over some serious thing going on with me, telling me to "try not to worry" is not helpful. Do you think I haven't thought of that already? Why can't people who love you just let you vent, without feeling the need to instruct?

Perhaps say instead "I'm sorry you are feeling so stressed" or "gosh you've got a lot on your mind" or "I hope you feel better soon".


----------



## TriTri

Does anyone remember the comedy called “Mind your language”? It was hilarious :Hilarious

Oh sorry, on the phrases front: “unprecedented”


----------



## Cleo38

TriTri said:


> Does anyone remember the comedy called "Mind your language"? It was hilarious :Hilarious
> 
> Oh sorry, on the phrases front: "unprecedented"


I remember that .… wouldn't be allowed now!


----------



## ForestWomble

Being told you have to except something ....... 

Um yes, I know its going to happen, but I needed to talk to someone as I was upset, I was finding certain things hard to cope with and decided I needed to talk, to then be told I need to except what is happening......... um you don't know what I'm thinking, why assume I haven't excepted the situation just because I've admitted I'm finding something hard?


----------



## lorilu

ForestWomble said:


> Being told you have to except something .......
> 
> Um yes, I know its going to happen, but I needed to talk to someone as I was upset, I was finding certain things hard to cope with and decided I needed to talk, to then be told I need to except what is happening......... um you don't know what I'm thinking, why assume I haven't excepted the situation just because I've admitted I'm finding something hard?


Exactly this. It's the parallel to 'try not to worry'. I detest being told how to feel. Not all my loved ones do it. None of my siblings do it. But there are a couple of friends, who I care about very much, and I know they love me, but UGH!


----------



## Lurcherlad

To be fair, I think most people are only trying to help when they say “try not to worry”, etc. especially as they probably don’t know what to say so I think it usually comes from a good place 

I think though we should be aware that people aren’t always expecting a solution and just want to offload.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> I agree that we shouldn't need to apologise for what mistakes our ancestors made. The world was very different then and no person in his right mind would make the same mistakes again.


Exactly, horrific things happened in the past, but that was in the past, why should we be made to feel guilty for the past and have to pay for what our ancestors did.

I will not be made to feel guilty the for past.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> To be fair, I think most people are only trying to help when they say "try not to worry", etc. especially as they probably don't know what to say so I think it usually comes from a good place
> 
> I think though we should be aware that people aren't always expecting a solution and just want to offload.


Yeah I get that. But it's still as annoying as hell and I am always going to resent it. I just don't like being told how to feel. I don't tell them how to feel and I don't want to be told how to feel.

And yes, those are the people that feel compelled of offer a solution when one wasn't asked for.


----------

